# Powdering Milk



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Has anyone here ever made their own milk powder?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

We had this discussion some time back....

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co.../372306-possible-make-powdered-milk-home.html

the consensus IIRC was that it couldn't be done safely in a home setting.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I did some temp work in a plant that powdered food and vitamin supplements. It is a fairly simple process but not one that would lend itself to home use. Liquid product was sprayed in a fine mist into a heated chamber. The liquid would evaporate while the mist was airborne and the solids would precipitate and fall to the bottom of the chamber. IIRC the chamber itself was rotating. It was set at an incline so the dry product would feed out of the end of the chamber.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

My thanks for everyone's assistance.


----------

